# A Couple Banjo Questions



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I am interested in a new banjo to run mainly FF with. I am interested in something with a corner applicator. 

Currently looking at the Homax with Delko applicator. 

The plastic Delko which comes with the applicator. 

The metal Delko 

And have looked at the Rokntools TekRoll setup. 

The questions I have are as follow...
Is the Plastic Delko any different than the Homex? For example does the control knob open the gate further than the Homax? Are they essentially the same tool but the Delko comes with the corner applicator at a lower cost? 

Is the Metal Delko better than the few threads about it when it first came out suggest? Most of those threads are old and the videos look pretty good. So have they fixed any issues or have feelings changed about it? 

Anyone using the Tekroll setup? Worth it?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you in my Fibafuse Group in facefook


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have both the Homax & the metal Delko. I regularly use the Homax while the Delko stays on the shelf. The Delko comes with a creaser wheel attachment and I purchased one for the Homax, only to find I simply don't use the corner creaser wheel. I exclusively use Fibafuse and just don't need the creaser wheel. I should also add the I use a corner roller to bed the tape and coat the angle with an angle head. With the Homax set on the 4 setting, there is plenty of mud for the angle head. The Homax doesn't hold as much mud, but if you modify it like the Iceman did, refilling it won't be any problem! Be sure to follow him on Facebook; he's one creative individual! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Are you in my Fibafuse Group in facefook


Nope. Give me a link and i'll join. 



Wimpy65 said:


> I have both the Homax & the metal Delko. I regularly use the Homax while the Delko stays on the shelf. The Delko comes with a creaser wheel attachment and I purchased one for the Homax, only to find I simply don't use the corner creaser wheel. I exclusively use Fibafuse and just don't need the creaser wheel. I should also add the I use a corner roller to bed the tape and coat the angle with an angle head. With the Homax set on the 4 setting, there is plenty of mud for the angle head. The Homax doesn't hold as much mud, but if you modify it like the Iceman did, refilling it won't be any problem! Be sure to follow him on Facebook; he's one creative individual! :thumbup:


Awesome info, thanks. 

Most everything I have read on the metal Delko was when it first hit the market and I was wondering if people warmed up to it since then. Plus I thought the one hand swap between roller and corner guide looked nicer on the metal. 

So, do you think the Homax is in anyway superior to the plastic Delko? Or do you suspect they are essentially the same banjo with different branding? The reason I ask is because the Delko comes with the corner attachment and the Homax I have to buy it separately or in a paired package deal which is more than the plastic Delko. Not even sure if it will be a used attachment when running Fuse but I want it none the less lol. 

I have seen some impressive angles with the combination you described.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

The plastic Delko sounds like a good deal if it comes with the attachment. I don't really know, but they do look quite similar. Changing the attachments is pretty easy on the Homax too. I've been happy with the plastic Homax and I suppose the plastic Delko would be equally enjoyable. Give it a try. It's so inexpensive, your wife won't even notice the expenditure! :thumbsup:


----------

